

(Dis)Functional Bowling (FP/TDD debate) - fogus
http://alaska-kamtchatka.blogspot.com/2009/07/disfunctional-bowling.html

======
akeefer
There's nothing like a totally contrived example to prove absolutely nothing
about the efficacy of any given methodology or programming paradigm.

